# Fluid seem in the stomach of my unborn baby



## sweetlady2009

Hi can someone please help me, please

Im 21wk pregnant today and i had my 20 week scan yesterday. On the scan they said that there was fulid in the baby' stomach and that there could see a bright area on the baby's bowel. In regard to the fluid they said that the medical term is called "ascites" and it is dangerous for the baby. I was so upset that when they were talking to me that i could not take anything in like it was a dream all i know is that i have to go back tomorrow at 12:30 for another scan. Can someone please shed any light on what this means for my baby, has anyone else been through this. please can some one help me as im so scared because if i lose this baby i dont know how much more i can take. Please help.

Thanks


----------



## carrieanne

im not sure what it means for baby but i know what your going through my baby has an exsomphalos the intestines are coming into the umbilical cord all i can do is wish you luck for tmorrow and keep up dated xxxx


----------



## sweetlady2009

Thanks for replying and i hope everything goes ok with your baby too xxx


----------



## CS10

I hope you got some answers at your scan. 
I don't have personal experience of this but a friend was told the same thing at her 20 week scan, she had to go back every 2 weeks for scans and was told to expect the worse (don't mean to scare you, just being honest). The doctors weren't sure what they were dealing with BUT at about 35-36 weeks the brightnesss had disappeared and everything looked fine. Her baby is now 20 months old and very healthy.


----------



## sweetlady2009

I had a futher scan with two consultants on 31/12/09 and they said that they think that the fluid in the stomach looks like it has reduce a little bit but they can still she a white area coming up on the scan when they look at the bowels. They said that this is called echogenic bowel but they still could not tell me the exact reason for this. I was told that it could be that the baby had swallowed a bit of blood when i was bleeding in the first few weeks of the 1st trimester but i doubt it is this as my 12 wk scan never showed this problem. I was also told that it could be a abnormal chromosome even though i came up as very low risk when i had my n.t scan. She said that i could have a amniocentesis but was a small risk of miscarriage, 1% which is 1 out of 100 women will lose their baby but that i should think about it first.

When i previously attended my 20 wk scan when i got the news they tested my blood for any infections such as Cytomegalovirus, Toxoplasmosis and Pavovirus. Thankfully they have come back negative but im still awaiting the result for the Pavovirus but the consultant seems to think that this will come back negative as well as im no longer anemic.

The consultants then said they will refer me to UCLH hospital down warren street for me to have a cardiac scan to check the baby's heart. After leaving the two consultants i felt a tiny bit better then i did after speaking to the other consultant when i had my 20 wk scan as they were taling to me about possibly termination and about the baby dying the womb, me still having to go into laour which really, really left me and my partner in distress

on Monday 4th I saw the specialist at UCLH hospital and had a really in dept scan. He said that in his opinion he thinks the fluid in the baby's stomach is moderate and not severe as previously stated on my 20 wk scan print out. He could also still see the white area coming up on the scan over the baby's bowels. This has not got any better or worse from the 20 wk scan. he said that he is cautiosly optimistic that the baby has a perorated bowel and not an abnormal chromosome but could not be 100% sure. He said that i could still have a amniocentesis but said that having that procedure is not on his high list of priority for me to have but for my own piece of mind that i could have the test if i wanted too. We also got tested for cystic fibrosis.

Me and my partner left the room for a bit to discuss it and agreed to have the amniocentesis as the specialist was not 100% sure what the problem was which is fair enough plus i think i could of mentally handled the rest of he pregnancy not knowing.

The consultant who carried out my amnio said my chance of miscarriage was 0.5% which is 1 in 200 due to me having the test at 21wk 5days. 

Anyway i got a call today saying that the first part of the test for Down's syndrome, Patau's syndrome, and Edward's syndrome all came negative which we are over the moon about the 2nd part of the test results will be back in 2-3 wks. I was told that if the first part came back ok the second part will most likely will do as well but im not too sure how true this is. I will just wait for the result

Anyway guys i just wanna thank you for your help and support over this distressing time i had to go through. 

I will keep you all updated


----------



## vinnypeanut

Hey just wanted to say great news on the first part being clear. I also had an amnio,mine was at 18wks though. I was told the second part of the results are the very rare disorders and also determine wether baby is a carrier of a certain gene or not. They go alot more into depth with the genes.
I have never heard of anybody having the first results clear but not the second results and during my bedrest i did ALOT of research!! 
I hope this puts ur mind at rest a little bit, try not to worry too much. I know its easier said than done.
Will be thinking about you and your baby and i hope they find an answer to your questions soon.
In the meantime make sure you rest up as much as possible! I didnt lift a finger for a week :)
Take care hun xx


----------



## 4thtimemummy

I am experiencing exactly the same thing as yourself. Im 30 weeks pregnant, and was diagnosed as having gestational diabetes from my GTT, because my midwife said i was meauring a good 3 weeks ahead of what i should be, so i was referred for a growth scan.
Had that last week, and i asked sonographer if everything was ok, she said yes. Only when i went in to see consultant, he said they had found fluid in baby's abdomen. So i was immediately referred to fetal medicine for a more indepth scan. I had 2 further scans that day, and they concluded fetal ascites and polyhydramnios (fluid in baby's abdomen and me carrying excess amniotic fluid). They said my extra fluid was probably down to the diabetes, but the baby's could be down to a long list of things. So they tested me for 3 infections, and told me to come back this monday for another scan to see if things had improved.
Went back yesterday and my fluid is still high but has decreased some but no change in baby's fluid. Also, results for the infections have come back clear, so fluid isnt caused by infection. They are now going along line of a chromosomal problem causing fluid in babys belly, so theyre pushing me to have a amniocentesis on friday. But theres a risk of early labour if i have done. So really am in two minds about having this done.
They want me to have 2 scans a week which is only making me think that they are really worried, so im even more worried now. I just want to know whats wrong with baby.....they did mention a bowel problem as a possibility but i dont think they think it is this. Theyre very much taking the chromosomal thing being the reason.
I mean at 29 weeks the baby was weighing 4lb 6ozs, so they have said hes going to be a big baby. A midwife told me, if a chromosomal problem was a reason, then shed be surprised as most have low birth weights. So why do they think this then? xx


----------



## Duff16

Hi 4thtimemummy, my story is almost identical to yoirs , am 31weeks, just wondering how it turned out for you , thanksx


----------



## hispy202

hi,

We are facing similar issue.
My wife is Rh -ve and I am Rh +ve.
She had got injection for Rhogam (anti D) for our 1st child.

Now, she is 32 weeks pregnant for second child.
ICT test gives negative.
But, last week ultrasound is showing moderate ascites(fluid in Abdomen).
Also, the report says foetal stomach shadow could not be seen.
The amniotic fluid also got high around 22-23 cm.
only good point is Heart beat is still good.

Dear members,
please share your experience in this matter urgently.


----------



## GreegoAffob

Earliest the lagniappe: in the direction of better or worse, it may be easiest to download this road if you already?  Superstar essentially stop to atone without a doubt posts I'd state. That is the completely from the word go time I frequented your web point and so a good? I surprised with the research you made to make this actual crush up marvellous. Fantastic task!


----------



## maxalias

My wee girl had the same thing, I was given a risk from the combined screening of edward syndrome to be 1:1200 and we were that 1. I am so happy your amnio results came back negative, What a huge relief for you, The day I went for my amnio we had the scan and baby had just passed. I hope everything goes well for you now and you can enjoy your pregnancy x


----------



## mondonn

Hi, just wondering what the outcome of your baby was? I am in the same situation. They found fluid in the bowel and white on the ultrasound. Any ideas????? I am negative to CF and Downs.


----------

